# ADA 30C - Cube of SSS+ Mosura (11/1: Tank Retired)



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

So, I have decided to start a journal for my new little tank.

This is my first ADA tank, and I decided to start out small first, and then work my way up. The price on these tanks are a little expensive, so starting out small is better for my pocketbook, and means I can buy better quality items for this tank.


So far, I have the tank, the Hampton Bay Sunlight 24w Lamp, and I have ordered a 3L bag of AS II - Amazonia from AFA. I will be purchasing a eheim 2211 soon as well for filtration. 

For fauna, this tank will only house my SSS+ Mosura CRS. Absolutely nothing else.

I am out of ideas for scapes, and also not sure what to do since I have never scaped a cube garden before. Input is needed most definitely.




















*8/25/10:*


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good! Just wondering, but where can I get the light? Home depot I presume?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes sir!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I will have to look at my home depot then. I want to get a ADA tank, but I dont really know if I want a cube. Perhaps a mr. aqua 12g long? It would be the same minus shipping from the 30-c, but it would be bigger.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

After tax and everything, it cost me $27.03 for the light


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed last time I went to HD that the price is now $25. 
I bought the two that I use on my mini m and 30C for $20 each.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

WHAT!? It was cheaper!?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I looked online but they dont have it...I guess I will have to go to home depot later (I had surgery on monday for my knee...hey! I'm not old, I'm only 13)

I am thinking this but hanging or mounted somehow, what do you think?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

occasionally there are sales and the light is $19.99 + tax...i bought mine for $20 also but I returned cuz I actually got a light fixture that fits above




msnikkistar said:


> WHAT!? It was cheaper!?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to cry lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Caton said:


> I looked online but they dont have it...I guess I will have to go to home depot later (I had surgery on monday for my knee...hey! I'm not old, I'm only 13)
> 
> I am thinking this but hanging or mounted somehow, what do you think?



Honestly, I think the lamp is better because it is a 6500K natural light fixture. It's just a bit more expensive. I have been to 3 HD's and they all have the lamp, so you don't need to worry about it not being there.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

this is gonna be nice! Are you gonna use stones or wood for hardscape?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Looks like you need more than 1 set of Liquid Ferts.....


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> this is gonna be nice! Are you gonna use stones or wood for hardscape?


I have yet to decide if this is going to a manzanita or rock scape. I've got a few thoughts, and i will post pictures as soon as my AS comes in on Monday.

Gotta love living only a few hours away.



over_stocked said:


> Looks like you need more than 1 set of Liquid Ferts.....


Hahaha!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the clean look so far, although that will change once you have the heater, filter, and Co2!

Are you planning on using Co2 for this tank?

Also I saw that you were selling some black coastal stone that you got from Jeff at ADG, did you find them not suitable for this tank?


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this one.. when I saw the picture of the tank a little tear welled up in my eye  
Now all it needs is an eheim 2211 :wink:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

thief said:


> I like the clean look so far, although that will change once you have the heater, filter, and Co2!
> 
> Are you planning on using Co2 for this tank?
> 
> Also I saw that you were selling some black coastal stone that you got from Jeff at ADG, did you find them not suitable for this tank?


I won't need a heater most likely because it is going to house SSS mosura and they need cooler temperatures.  But in the event I do, I will be getting one of the flat ones that I can sit the tank on top of.

Yes, I am planning on using co2, but that isn't for sure.

As for the rocks, I want to go with a different look from my 33.6 rimless, which I used the rock in already. But that is actually one of my scape thoughts.



onefang said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one.. when I saw the picture of the tank a little tear welled up in my eye
> Now all it needs is an eheim 2211


Oh that will come Wednesday, if ordered by Monday.


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the rock from your 33.6 would be perfect mounded on the back corner in the same way. Where are you getting the CRS? I am planning on getting some high grade CRS as well.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Already have them actually.

Contact Kangshiang on here.


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

Great, thank you.


----------



## AquaSpoon (Jun 23, 2010)

My vote is for a manzanita scape.. Rock scape would look great too, but I feel like that's all I've been seeing lately. Either way, looking forward to seeing what you do with this!


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

You got this thing 'scaped yet? I want PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No, I am waiting on my AS to get to me today


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Subscribed! I'm starting up a 10" cube soon and am looking to your thread for inspiration!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

pretty cool stuff. SSS Monsuras will be sick nikki. How are you going to keep them cool in this California heat?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

PC fan 

AS arrived, it is now time to scape!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> PC fan
> 
> AS arrived, it is now time to scape!


Excitement! Cant wait to get my cube going already. I also have a 20 gallon long with two 9L bags of asII just begging me to scape. Wife says not until after I break down another tank! Cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok this is a preliminary scape. I wanted to go completely against any of the tanks I have done before, so I thought about a jungle theme. I am thinking of finding some rounding river rocks and placing them around some of the manzanita.

I will carpet the tank with HC.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

I think that looks awesome, the tangling wood remind me of mangrove. I like it a lot


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

oh yes.. better than I could have imagined.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you going to run co2?

DSM for the HC?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, DSM for the HC.

And yes I am going to run co2


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

so far the things you have posted look good. I liked that mountain of rocks you did and it had what looked like a tree to the right. I think that was with the post of rock for sale. That was great. I am still working on the craft of aquaculture. Check out my new 29 gallon album and tell me what you think. I have not gone full amano yet. However, I try to use his techniques and philophsy. I love the rimless tanks!!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, I got some HC if you want to do a dry start, kinda dying but it would be really cheap, just $7 shipped, its about a 4''x4'' amount...but I do have duckweed and snails....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Scape looks great. Consider me a fan


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Caton said:


> Hey, I got some HC if you want to do a dry start, kinda dying but it would be really cheap, just $7 shipped, its about a 4''x4'' amount...but I do have duckweed and snails....


Thanks a bunch, but I had some HC left over from my previous scape to do the DSM. It's all set up right now.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, than post some more pics!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good. The driftwood looks really good. What kind of plants will you be using other than HC? Sorry if I missed this.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Petite Anubis, Spiralis, and I am going to cover parts of the driftwood with fissidens fontanus and MP.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Caton said:


> Well, than post some more pics!


:thumbsup:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

:angryfire If I have to wait 4 more weeks, I am going to go crazy!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL

Nice tank, the moss looks great on that wood, really looks great filled in. Best of luck!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Doing some big water changes for a week ought to speed things up. I would also check the nitrate levels. I have noticed that new Aquasoil releases lots (50ppm+) of nitrates into the water.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh the nitrate levels are high too right now, but its the ammonia that is annoying for me right now. lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If you do WC's with straight RO water it'll help too... straight RO is "hungry", it'll strip your substrate faster. Just like drinking straight RO will strip the enamel off of your teeth. Worth a try anyways!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll have to try that then, but I have been using 90% distilled.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

I am curious, is the rate of reaction for the nitrogen cycle (NH4 -> NO2 -> NO3) for AS limited by the nitrifing bacteria in the bio filter, or the slow leaching from the AS. It makes sense that water changes would leach it quicker as stated due to lowering the concentration of NH4 in the water compared to the AS, but could a strong bio filter or several, cycle it quick enough with heavy aeration to provide plenty of O2 for these bacteria to provide the same draw. Or maybe a UGF to keep water movement through the substrate from top to bottom, speeding the leeching and providing a massive bio filter, then abandoning it once the cycle is complete. 
In the waste water field we are quite obsessed with the nitrogen cycle, and been thinking for a while how to correlate the two better. I was even gonna try soon dipping a new filter cartriage in wastewater sludge to seed it for a new cycle (many of the bacteria are common), and log my results. A lot of filter designs mimic wastewater treatment techneques.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

mattycakesclark said:


> I am curious, is the rate of reaction for the nitrogen cycle (NH4 -> NO2 -> NO3) for AS limited by the nitrifing bacteria in the bio filter, or the slow leaching from the AS. It makes sense that water changes would leach it quicker as stated due to lowering the concentration of NH4 in the water compared to the AS, but could a strong bio filter or several, cycle it quick enough with heavy aeration to provide plenty of O2 for these bacteria to provide the same draw. Or maybe a UGF to keep water movement through the substrate from top to bottom, speeding the leeching and providing a massive bio filter, then abandoning it once the cycle is complete.
> In the waste water field we are quite obsessed with the nitrogen cycle, and been thinking for a while how to correlate the two better. I was even gonna try soon dipping a new filter cartriage in wastewater sludge to seed it for a new cycle (many of the bacteria are common), and log my results. A lot of filter designs mimic wastewater treatment techneques.


Wow. Keep us updated if you do.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> If you do WC's with straight RO water it'll help too... straight RO is "hungry", it'll strip your substrate faster. Just like drinking straight RO will strip the enamel off of your teeth. Worth a try anyways!



But it's so good though.. tastes like..well, nothing. :biggrin:
Farewell tooth enamel.

One thing to consider though.. when you start getting down <6.2 pH, I believe nitrification and denitrification slows/stops. Keep an eye on your pH. The last thing you'll want is to prolong this even further.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

pH is at a lovely 7.1 on the tank. =P


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Where are you keeping the other shrimps?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

In my retired 20G tall tank.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

oh oh cool cool


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Not so cool, the damn tank is OVERRUN with ramshorns right now. lol


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Why are you taking down the 20 gal?

oooh ramhorns, I wish my would lay eggs soon.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Suscibed


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Feed them more, and you will have a ton of them. lol

I was told in order for me to have my 33 rimless, I would have to get rid of my 20G Tall.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Aw that sucks, I had to do something similar, take down the 10 for the for the 29 gal.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

And the cycle is COMPLETE!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

yaaaay wooooo


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

What is that in the second pic? A rock?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Uhh, 2nd picture is one of my RCS, if you meant the third one, yes, it is a rock. It's a piece of Black Coastal Rock.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh sorry I can't count :flick:


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

nice tank! those edges... they are darn perfect!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Is that the flame moss from my tank? if so, it's doing much better in yours. Looking good!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup, it's the flame moss you gave me.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

now that it looks so go, can I have it back? :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

NO!  But you can have some when it grows out more.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You might consider some of these:










I have 100's of smaller twigs that break off due to trimming for packing and shipping.

These are the larger pieces for big tanks, in the 120-400Gal ranges:


















Smaller tanks can use several small twigs or the micro bonsai, I have some pre soaked in a shrimp tank, ready to go.

Should fit nicely.
Then moss the branches for a tree effect, I'd suggest xmas moss, it's th easiest and looks better for shrimpy tanks IME.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh, lord those are pretty.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I saw these yesterday and these pictures do not do them justice! Stunning pieces.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

The shrimp are gorgeous! Post some more pictures of them please once you had them for a while and they got all acclimated.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

my god if I only had a big tank!


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Let Tom start his own thread, please! Back to the shrimp and msnikkistar's journal again and away from the driftwood...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

vca2004 said:


> Let Tom start his own thread, please! Back to the shrimp and msnikkistar's journal again and away from the driftwood...


Hahaha, thanks.


Sooooooo, due to the generosity of onefang, I will have a new 11.4G Mr. Aqua Rimless to play with. Paul is being nice enough to give me the tank rather then storing it. Couldn't ask for better people on TPT, or nicer people. So a big tanks to Paul!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm trying to control my blind furry right now at you Nikki for getting an awesome tank.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I'm trying to control my blind furry right now at you Nikki for getting an awesome tank.


I am sorry to hear that your furry is blind 

She needed more room to make baby shrimps, so she can eventually send them to me :biggrin: Besides, it was just so sad to put this tank in the shed all by itself.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Bad News Update:

I let my waterline get way too high, and my favorite SSS Mosura Flowerhead that I named Molly, took a sojourn out of the tank sometime last night. I found her dried up next to the tank.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Ah thats so sad


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

That sucks!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

In my mini-m that is now set up very similar to your C I keep the water about a half an inch from the rim just to help avoid my shrimp meeting the true death like molly. If you want to check it out its in my sig. 

I see that you want to put co2 on the tank. That's fine and all but I will tell you this. My CRS have started breeding much, much, much better since I took it off my M. The problem wasn't with the adults but with the babies surviving. I used to see berried females then they weren't berried and there were a few babies running around. Now when one mama pops there are babies all over the place. Just one less thing to take off the list for reasons there not producing like you want them to. 

What is your tap water and do you have a ro system? I assume its good and you dont because I didn't see mention of anything like that in your OEBT thread and they seem to like comparable parameters.


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

where did you order your eheim 2211?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> In my mini-m that is now set up very similar to your C I keep the water about a half an inch from the rim just to help avoid my shrimp meeting the true death like molly. If you want to check it out its in my sig.
> 
> I see that you want to put co2 on the tank. That's fine and all but I will tell you this. My CRS have started breeding much, much, much better since I took it off my M. The problem wasn't with the adults but with the babies surviving. I used to see berried females then they weren't berried and there were a few babies running around. Now when one mama pops there are babies all over the place. Just one less thing to take off the list for reasons there not producing like you want them to.
> 
> What is your tap water and do you have a ro system? I assume its good and you dont because I didn't see mention of anything like that in your OEBT thread and they seem to like comparable parameters.


The issue I had with molly, is I filled my tank up to the rim and thought it would be fine until it evaporated. Completely my fault.

My tap parameters are as follows gh 2, kh 1.5, and ph 7.5 out of the tap. Perfect for both my CRS and OEBT's really. It was absolutely surprising for me when I tested it. I tested it 6 times to make sure I was correct. Especially since CA is known to have liquid rock for water. Guess Roseville has some sort of special treating, not sure.

I plan on taking off the diy co2 as soon as my HC completely carpets. Once that is complete, no more co2 in this tank. It's too small of a tank in my opinion and co2 is too unstable. BUT, I plan on having co2 in my 33G, and have had it with no issues with reproduction in my OEBT. Although, I may try and see what would happen if I took the co2 off, but algae will probably be bad in that one if I don't watch it.



RayT said:


> where did you order your eheim 2211?


I got mine for a steal of a deal not online, but you can get them for cheap here.

http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-EHEIM-F...r_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285166064&sr=8-1


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> The issue I had with molly, is I filled my tank up to the rim and thought it would be fine until it evaporated. Completely my fault.
> 
> My tap parameters are as follows gh 2, kh 1.5, and ph 7.5 out of the tap. Perfect for both my CRS and OEBT's really. It was absolutely surprising for me when I tested it. I tested it 6 times to make sure I was correct. Especially since CA is known to have liquid rock for water. Guess Roseville has some sort of special treating, not sure.
> 
> I plan on taking off the diy co2 as soon as my HC completely carpets. Once that is complete, no more co2 in this tank. It's too small of a tank in my opinion and co2 is too unstable. BUT, I plan on having co2 in my 33G, and have had it with no issues with reproduction in my OEBT. Although, I may try and see what would happen if I took the co2 off, but algae will probably be bad in that one if I don't watch it.


I have actually never had any issues with my shrimp jumping out since I removed any co2. When I had the co2 on the last few months it was at a very low concentration so they werent climbing up the walls either. 

I just feel that is you are looking for best reproduction then co2 is not good for the tank. The adults can usually handle but ime the babies are the ones that suffer the most. They dont survive too well at even a low concentration in my tanks. 

Your tap water is awesome that is very lucky of you.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I actually have a single SS baby in there right now that I have been keeping an eye on. Seems to be fine. 

What I noticed with Molly, and not any of the others, she would pick on the corners of the tank where the little silicone that is present was. She was eating something off of it. Not sure what, but that was her usual thing she would do every night. Go and eat off the corners. None of the other shrimp would do that, only her. Everyone else was hiding in the jungle in the back of the tank. lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Photo Update: 9/29

HC is filling in and the MP is growing pretty well.


































Oh and I am replacing my pipes with some that Paul (onefang) made for me....










That's right a custom made acrylic spray bar and intake


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow that spray bar and intake looks sick! and very healthy Mini Pellia growing there!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


>


That's one slick spraybar. 

Is that a hydra in the center of the picture near the tail of your CRS?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea.... (That's why I took the picture)


Some how I got hydra in this tank. I do not know how it happened, but I am waiting on my fenbendazole to come in the mail. None of my other tanks have them. I really don't know how they got in it. I am wondering if it came on some floaters or HC I got... That is the only difference there is from the different tanks.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

:icon_eek:

Floaters = The Enemy :angryfire

I feel your pain... 

These aren't as bad as some SW I've dealt with. Keep your tweezers close, get some Spixis (have yet to actually see one get ate). Treat all tanks possible. Look closer.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been battling them for the last 2-3 weeks. I find 5, then a week later, I see 5 more. Just got 3 of them after I took that picture. I know there is more, and I really don't wanna dose my tank, but I am at my wits end with these damn things.

And I haven't even been putting in food in this tank for 2 weeks now -_-


----------



## Fishfarmer Randy (Sep 25, 2010)

Still learning... what is "HC" ?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice HC growth.:icon_bigg I really haven't got luck with them yet.
My first batch just melted away.
Most of the second batch melted away too. Half of it is still holding on but no signs of spreading whatsoever.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks 

It's starting to slow down a little right now, but it is growing tall then bending over to root more.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Adding to my collection of handmade acrylic stuff from onefang....









My suction cup free drop checker


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow i like the whole feel of the tank... I just started using flame moss... How fast did it grow for you?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

msnikkistar said:


> Adding to my collection of handmade acrylic stuff from onefang....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww lucky...I wish my friends made me some nice goodies..haha


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Aww lucky...I wish my friends made me some nice goodies..haha


If you need something made from acrylic tube, I can give it a shot :biggrin:
I have 13mm and 10mm.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> Wow i like the whole feel of the tank... I just started using flame moss... How fast did it grow for you?


EXTREMELY fast. lol

Ask antbug, he gave it to me and can attest to the small amount he gave me. lol


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I like it much. The moss looks amazing, like that willow moss in old pine forests.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*10/29/10*

Looks like I may be taking down this tank. Not sure yet. With a new tank in the works, it may be time to let this one go...

So if there is anyone interested in it, let me know. I will do a first come first serve deal.
It will be the tank, co2, mini elite, crypts, lighting, and possibly the filter. Not sure yet.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Pm me the price of the tank. What kinda co2 system do you have hooked to this tank? How much for it?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, its just one of those DIY paintball ones with a good swagelok valve on it.

I am still contemplating on taking the tank down or not.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Honestly, its just one of those DIY paintball ones with a good swagelok valve on it.
> 
> I am still contemplating on taking the tank down or not.


i remember reading on the paintball thread about your set up as well. if you do decide to sell i would be interested as well.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is it a possible take down??


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a new tank that was built, and I am not sure if I want to have 4 tanks to take care of.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> I have a new tank that was built, and I am not sure if I want to have 4 tanks to take care of.


i see...but its such a nice tank!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

KEEP IT! :icon_evil 

You can put your special shrimp in that tank......or you could give it to me :icon_ques I'll take care of it and breed some panda's for you :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

lolol Anthony


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

This tank is for sure being taken down today. Please watch for a for sale ad to come.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

why must these good tanks come to an end?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Cause they are replaced by better tanks


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Dang I really liked that tank Good luck finding some one to take it, I'm sure it will be hard


----------

